# Calling all Jacks....



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

So, can any of you do the Pumpkin Kings voice?
Need someone that can lay down a few lines for me.
I'm redoing my Jack Skelington head to talk this year with the help of Batbuddy.
Also Sally if any of you ladies wanna give it a try.
Please let me know if your interested.
Don't be shy.
Thanks,
Robert


----------



## jdblue1976 (Nov 18, 2010)

What are the lines for Jack?


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

Hey sorry for the late response.
Been a busy week.
I'll but together the lines and post them here.
Thanks for showing interest.


----------

